# Autopilot vs. E-level vs. Switchspeed . Quick decision Please



## MallyNYC (Aug 20, 2014)

Can't decide between autopilot v2 , Switchspeed or E-level. Which is better for a daily driver. Share opinions please


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

Whenever this question is asked, I think it's really important to evalulate exactly what you're after in terms of a setup. 

Couple of questions to help narrow it down:

1. What's your level of comfort with installation? Or will you be going to a shop?
2. Do you ever load up your car for trips?
3. Do you ever carry passengers?
4. What's your budget?


----------



## NorCO_1806 (Feb 3, 2014)

*I can't compare, all I can do is tell my experience.*

I own the air lift autopilot v2 system and so far love it. I do wish they had a phone app, or Bluetooth, or other wireless controller, but they don't. From what I've read, there was going to be a phone app, but they scrapped it.

I like that it has 8 presets. That's more than I need, think I only have 5 set, and really only use 3 (all down is one). The manual adjustment is great too. When I go through the drive-thru I can easily air up the left side so I can see who I'm handing money to. 

The maintain feature is nice, since for right now I have a small leak (air line, not product). When I go anywhere it's good to know the system is watching itself and will add air if needed. 

Rise on start is as simple as it sounds. I can park down and not have to touch the controller. Start the car, reach for my seatbelt, by the time I'm clicked in, the car is ready to go. 

I'd bet many other controllers offer these same things, again, I can't compare. But I will say I'm happy with my v2. The couple times I've called Air Lift they've been available and knowledgeable. 

Air Lift Performance front struts, Air Lift double-bellow rear bags on Koni shocks, 3/8" air lines, two compressors, two small tanks. If it offered some kind of wireless control, I'd say it was perfect.


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

I have owned auto pilot and now have elevel.

The manifold on my V2 took a crap (mind you it was replaced under warranty) and i personally didn't like the controller or "presets", never really knew where the car was sitting if i had more than just me in the car. 

that being said the biggest difference between the two is that Elevel is height based, meaning on any of my 3 settings it will adjust the pressure of each bag to match the height i programmed it to. Also, the VU4 manifold is leaps and bounds better than the V2.


If you have the money I would recommend Elevel all day. Autopilot is probably the easiest system out there to install, but Elevel wasnt much more difficult, just took me a little more time.


----------



## MallyNYC (Aug 20, 2014)

Im looking at around 4k not including installation. Most likely I will be bringing it some good shops in NY that is known for installing these stuff. 
As far as driving , i do a lot of local driving. I don't drive far as in a road trip frequently maybe two times a year


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

If you have 4k go elevel with an az ob2. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

I had the V2 management for 2 years. Each time I aired up I had to manually adjust it and I wasn't ever satisfied.
Within days of having my E-Level, I fell in love with the system. It's 100% accurate every time. The controller is more stylish, the parts more weatherproof, and overall a MUCH better system. It took a few days for it to become extremely accurate, but after that, there's no question where my height is. Also, having 1, 2, and 3, presets, make it much easier to switch between different heights down to the millimeter. Another thing that I really like, is the both front, or both rear bag inflate or deflate buttons.


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

03_uni-B said:


> If you have 4k go elevel with an az ob2.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

03_uni-B said:


> If you have 4k go elevel with an az ob2.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


x3
Or two OB2's :thumbup:


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

03_uni-B said:


> If you have 4k go elevel with an az ob2.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


agreed👍 I would've if I had that money too.

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------

